# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Оффтоп  >  Посоветуйте ноутбук

## Dementiev

Знаю что форум не профильный. Но все таки сейчас довольно много людей пользуются ноутбуками. Может кто-то подскажет хороший игровой ноут до 80 тысяч р.?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Ju St

По-моему и на любом другом форуме,даже где одни домохозяйки,сидят люди,которые пользуются ноутбуками)

----------


## Вадим Орлов

17-шка, 15-ка? Во что такое играть собираетесь, какое требование по играм (настройки графики) дополнительная информация по предпочтениям?

----------


## Dmitry Volostnov

Из новых ноутов хочу посоветовать ASUS ROG Strix GL753VE http://www.dns-shop.ru/product/9b9f2...nt/?drawForm=0
берите, не пожалеете.

----------


## monogam

Добрый день! Копал инфу по ноутам, наткнулся на вашу темку, потому что хотим семьей подарить брату указанную модель. Подскажите, как эти ноутбуки проявляют себя в надежности? Не сломается через пару месяцев активного использования? Уже просто было такое...

----------


## Тема Светлый

Этот ноут, буквально совсем недавно только появился, но стоит он очень недорого для игрового ноута, да и притом процессор intel core i 7 7-ого поколения в нём стоит и он весьма мощный и производительный. Да и притом это ASUS - их ноуты очень редко ломаются, это же вам не Acer или Lenovo у которых проблем гораздо больше, чем достоинств

----------


## monogam

Да, о многих ноутбуках уже перечитали отзывы, много негатива в отношении упомянутых вами и других устройств. Потому все больше склоняемся к покупке Asus, пусть и с небольшой переплатой. Пишут, что и в СЦ с ними меньше всего обращений.

----------


## Dmitry Volostnov

да, по надежности из всех ноутов идет так: Эпл, Асус, Мси. В такой последовательности. А дальше уже вся шелуха пошла.

----------


## Тема Светлый

Кстати, я вот присмотрелся к той модели ASUS, что вы выше советовали и она реально очень неплохая, и дешёвая и производительность на достаточно хорошем уровне, в игры можно спокойно играть на нормальных настройках

----------

